# Shower Mixer Replacement



## Murphey (Nov 13, 2013)

Typical, a week before departing on a continental trip the shower tap decides to break.. I have searched in between wrestling with the tap today but cannot find the answer.

Do you know where I can get a direct replacement for the whole unit?

It's a 2000 blue reich unit, now in various pieces


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Murphey, 

The Porsch Blue taps were only used by Hymer are no longer available so you will need to replace this with a chrome variant.

If you can post a photo of the tap body and the connections underneath then I can identify what you have fitted for you. 

Regards,
Chris


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi murphey,
I don't think that Reich still make the blue tap. I believe that THIS TAP might be the replacement.

Roger


----------



## Murphey (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi Chris & thanks prof20 but it's the mixer with attachment to shower head(internal) & I have 5 days to order & replace..

It all started with a broken micro switch but as I dissembled the tap it started to fall apart, i'll post a pic after I have got through the under sink unit to get access to the water connections, joy


----------



## Murphey (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## Murphey (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## Murphey (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening Murphy, 

Please can you PM me your email address. I emailed a customer with a solution to this the other week and I can forward you the email I sent them.

Can you confirm the aperture diameter is 39mm please.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

How about THIS murphey?

Looks like it is the modern replacement.

Roger


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening prof20, 

Your suggestion is the appropriate replacement for a 39mm aperture which is why the tap Murhpey has appears to be. This tap is only available with push fit tails and the email I can forward to Murphey provides a photos and a solution to this to adapt this model to become more of direct swap.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

I had a Hymer 544 (2002 model) with blue Reich mixer tap in the bathroom sink. The spray head could be pulled out from the fixed tap unit on a flexible hose and attached to a high level shower attachment. I assume your tap unit may be similar.

You say that the tap unit is broken and then go on to say that the micro-switch is defective or suspect.

You can test the micro-switch by shorting out the wires under the sink at the plastic electrical connection block and see if this activates the pump. If this is the case, then replace the micro-switch.

Best of luck, but try and investigate the basic simple problems first.

Hope this helps. John R

PS. Reich have a pdf technical user guide for disassembly and reassembly of their taps.


----------



## Murphey (Nov 13, 2013)

Big thanks to Chris for sorting this out.


----------

